# New 155G Tank .... 2 Canisters Or Sump?....



## Righteous Legacy (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Everyone! I just picked up a new-used tank. 155 gallon bow front, predrilled with the extra tank for the sump and everything. My question is since I don't have any experience with running a sump. my plan was to hook up two canisters one on each set of drilled holes. Ive read a bit around the net and the opinions seem to be split on using canisters in these megaflows. Should I just get new plumbing and go for the sump? is it that difficult? sounds like it is the way to go once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Canisters hooked up in a closed loop are risky for a few reasons... if you use an overflow standpipe (durso or whatever style) you are typically sucking a good amount of air into the drain which will eventually build up in the canister or tubing and stop the pump. If you dont use a standpipe, and your canister (or anything exterior) starts to leak you will have all that extra water on the ground.

I would go sump! What size is the sump tank and what do you plan on stocking in the tank?


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

go with sump


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Go with a sump. Like said cannisters shouldnt be hooked up to overflow boxes. If you do i would lower the pipe so the intake is near the bottom and not the top and so the water is continually over it. You would have to continually monitor the water level in the overflow box as that is where the evap would happen which could get annoying. With that said go sump.


----------

